
Intergalactic Computer Network - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - stretchwithme
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intergalactic_Computer_Network
======
kilian
come to think of it, how would (could?) a real _intergalactic_ computer
network work?

~~~
shaddi
Based on our current understanding of physics, latency would make two-way
communication impractical. Even if you were willing to wait around a few
thousand generations for the metaphorical ACK, you're not likely still
interested in the response to your request. As far as I can tell, the only
form of communication that would be relevant would be one-way broadcasts.
Because of this, I would envision some kind of intergalactic CDN, continually
updating caches in distant galaxies with the historical events of their
senders. This information could then be queried by hosts within the
neighborhood of these caches.

That said, I wouldn't want to be the one to aim that link... or stand anywhere
near a transmitter powerful enough to be detected at intergalactic ranges.
You'd probably need some kind of system that obscured the light of a very
bright star in order for that to work.

